# Fish Eye lens



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a d40 and want a fisheye lens for some good car shots

there are loads on ebay some are only about £30 and are an attachement rather then a full lens

are these any good?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

depends on your expectations. It's a £30 add-on lens against £300. Which do you think will be better in terms of image quality?

OTOH, a 0.45 on a 17mm --> theoretical 7.65. Say hello to serious vignetting (dark corners). It might work, it might not, I've not used one. All my feeling says "NO!" and "yes!" to a 10-22, 11-16 or 12-24.

Ah yes. If you can't get shots horizontal, don't do it. The most natural space for a fish is to do landscapes and interior shots with the horizon *exactly* level - because the distortion starts from there.

Did you have any examples in mind when looking for the lens?
Fish is an acquired taste and a UW gives many of the effects without being quite as obvious.

Bret


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you sure you want a fisheye lens? I have a Sigma 10-20mm wide angle lens, and it get's those super close up shots that you are after.

Example, I took this picture of one of my cars right on the corner of the bonnet:










And this one right underneath York Cathedral:










Lens used for reference: http://www.sigma-imaging-uk.com/lenses/dclenses/10-20mmEX.htm

Not the cheapest lens, but you really do get what you pay for.

HTH

Lee.


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

its to be used solely for car photography,

so a boom attached to the bonnet/roof/rear ect or just some wide "posing"


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I bought a Digital Optics 'Titanium' 0.42x Semi-Fisheye adapter from eBay US. 

Still waiting on it arriving but when its here I'll take some pics for ya! 

We have a proper Sigma 8mm fish-eye lens at work for 360º panos, but at 600+ quid I'll stick with an adapter... :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I am not a fan of fish eye TBH, i'd also recommend to 10-20 sigma.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, it's not everyones taste.

For car photography I think it looks pretty cool though!


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

i bought and adaptor from ebay its great at the start not the best but it does but looking at the sigma 10-20 pics think i will save for one of those instead hers some pics i have taken with it


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Alfa GTV said:


> Are you sure you want a fisheye lens? I have a Sigma 10-20mm wide angle lens, and it get's those super close up shots that you are after.
> 
> Example, I took this picture of one of my cars right on the corner of the bonnet:
> 
> ...


Sorry to be pedantic but its a "minster" not a cathedral


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Alfa GTV said:


> Example, I took this picture of one of my cars right on the corner of the bonnet:


That car looks familiar!

Any chance of part of the registration to see if its my old one?


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> That car looks familiar!
> 
> Any chance of part of the registration to see if its my old one?


It's the Mrs car - Reg **03 XBL


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't go for a fisheye when shooting cars. Go for Nikon's new AF-S DX 10/24 f/3.5-4.5G ED or Sigma's 10-20.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Alfa GTV said:


> It's the Mrs car - Reg **03 XBL


Not my old one, a great looking example though!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ive got Sigmas DG 12-24mm lens (but it will only work with full frame cameras), really nice lens. Also the Sigma 10-20 is worth saving for as that is very good too


----------

